

Revisiting 2011 in 365 HN stories - earlyriser
http://rrrewind.com/assets/yearly/2010hn.html

======
Udo
It's a great idea but there should really be links to the actual discussion on
HN for this to make any sense.

~~~
earlyriser
That's a good point. Anyone else feel the same?

~~~
omaranto
Yes.

------
famousactress
Neat idea. At a glance this was the year of Git. Appears 13 times. Anyone with
some spare minutes wanna do a quick top-word-distribution on the titles? I'd
be curious what else trended as popular.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
27 : google

15 : yc

12 : apple

10 : hn

9 : github

9 : twitter

8 : hacker

8 : jobs

8 : news

7 : steve

7 : facebook

6 : amazon

6 : gmail

6 : developers

6 : startup

5 : sopa

4 : tracking

4 : launches

~~~
mmahemoff
So "steve" + "jobs" == "yc" for equal second :D.

~~~
shurane
'Jobs' could be misleading. Maybe there are new job opportunities, eh that
have brought forth really popular articles.

~~~
mmahemoff
Good point and since I was curious, a quick count yielded 2 of the "jobs"
variety, 6 of the "Jobs".

------
iamjustlooking
It would be cool if it had a link to the HN comments that go along with each
article. I find a lot of value in the discussion that accompanies each story
most of the time.

------
HardyLeung
Here's a word cloud of the 365 HN stories (in the shape of the HN logo).
<http://i.imgur.com/AqmeK.png>

~~~
nazar
Hey, what tool did you use to do that? I kinda want to do the same for my site
but I am in a bad terms with photoshop. Maybe you can send me the psd file,
please?

~~~
HardyLeung
Try Tagxedo <http://www.tagxedo.com> (which I wrote).

I created a better one (based on pg's essay) a while back:
<http://www.tagxedo.com/shop/y-combinator>

------
zeratul
Note to self: this could be a data mining web app if encumbered with proper
algorithms

earlyriser: would you mind sharing what is the logic when deciding which
article is "the most" popular? is it a simple time snapshot or something more
intricate? have you considered using Instapaper API?

~~~
earlyriser
Nothing fancy. Just a snapshot every 24 hours.

I'm collecting more infos that what is available at this moment, but I need to
find time to implement it. In which way are you suggesting Instapaper? Do they
have something like the most popular? I quickly checked their API but I
couldn't not find anything for rrrewind.

~~~
zeratul
Instapaper is for bookmarking and reading. It strips unnecessary clutter. You
provide links to interesting stories - one might want to read them in a more
readable format or send it to Instapaper and read it later on a tablet.

Here is my rumble: I'm thinking about an algorithm that would work like
singnal-to-noise ratio detector. This requires a lot download bandwidth. It
means counting how fast people like, +1, or any other on the internet
(techcrunch, etc). Simply, replicating similar logic that HN uses for moving
articles from newest page to the front page just for the top 10-20 most
popular tech websites (techcrunch, gizmodo, etc). Then you add nice
readability features (e.g., Instapaper) and you have a business. I might have
a prototype next year but it seems that you have infrastructure that sets you
ahead.

~~~
earlyriser
I just want to provide links to the stories. No content because I'm not sure
it's ok with Copyright laws and honestly it's just a pet project. Go for it,
rrrewind will remain in this form basically, maybe a mobile version and that's
all.

I'm happy with this project, it gives me the content I missed and I get in
contact with interesting people.

------
zackzackzack
I cannot tell if I should be proud or disappointed that I remember reading the
vast majority of these.

------
richardburton
The Apple floor-plan is so cool. It is easy to forget that Apple was once a
tiny company going through the same problems every startup goes through.

<http://cdespinosa.posterous.com/plan>

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Too much room allocated for tennis courts?

~~~
templaedhel
If I recall from the original article, they didn't know what to put there yet,
it was just undesignated space, and they jokingly labeled it "tennis courts".

<http://cdespinosa.posterous.com/plan>

------
earlyriser
This is rrrewind first year and I wanted to make a recap of the year for HN.
Happy holidays!

Every night rrrewind takes a snapshot of the top stories on HN. This 2011
recap is taking the top story from each day.

~~~
RBerenguel
A pity none of my two (two?) "hits" were #1 in the harvesting time :(

Good work :)

------
rogercosseboom
Just FYI: 'Comming Soon' has 1 too many 'm's in it : 'Coming Soon'

~~~
earlyriser
thanks. fixed.

------
tersiag
This is great summary of the year

